# Heatsink build system.



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi there, newcomer here.
I need a pair of new fans and i was thinking about getting THIS ONE for the heatsink push and THIS ONE for the pull.

What do you guys think? would it work?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

Adding in your system specs would help, but on the basic end, what cooler are these fans for?

Also no real point in going with a silent fan on the front. Since the high air flow fan is going to be noisy anyways, I would just use two of the latter fans, to do even better than a slower silent one and the stronger one on the back.

One last edit as well. Corsair does sell 2-packs of these fans that are matched, and do sell for a few dollars less than buying two singles.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> Adding in your system specs would help, but on the basic end, what cooler are these fans for?


Sure thing, i'm sorry i'm new to this.
So:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @2.8Ghz | 8GB(4x2)1333 DDR3 RAM | GTX 550 TI 2048 | on ASUS M4N68TM_LE MB
This fans would be for a Hyper 212 by Coolermaster.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

well to be blunt, the stock fan provides more CFM than either of those fans. Using two of the higher CFM corsairs should be slightly better, but my guess is only a couple or a few degrees better.

I have to assume there is a reason you want these fans other than looks. With the cost of these fans you could already be half to three-quarters of the way to a cooler that offers say 5-6 degrees improvement out of the box.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2014)

You really can't go wrong just getting another of the stock fans for that cooler from cmstore.com.   They move a large amount of air anyway, and ideally you want them to both be moving the same amount of air.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> well to be blunt, the stock fan provides more CFM than either of those fans. Using two of the higher CFM corsairs should be slightly better, but my guess is only a couple or a few degrees better.
> 
> I have to assume there is a reason you want these fans other than looks. With the cost of these fans you could already be half to three-quarters of the way to a cooler that offers say 5-6 degrees improvement out of the box.


I'm assume by stock you mean Coolermaster's. What would CFM stands? Higher = better?


rtwjunkie said:


> You really can't go wrong just getting another of the stock fans for that cooler from cmstore.com.   They move a large amount of air anyway, and ideally you want them to both be moving the same amount of air.


That website won't open =p

Also I need a store that ships to brazil or is on brazil.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2014)

Try this one, it should work: http://www.coolermaster.com.br/

EDIT: Also, yes, with CFM, higher is usually better, but not always.  Also, higher Cubic Feet per Minute usually means more noise as well, so it depends on how much noise you can live with.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

CFM is the air flow measurement ( Cubic Feet per Minute) and usually higher is better to an extent! Yes I was speaking of the stock CoolerMaster fan. 

Also you should be able to find the fan in many places. My fan that shipped on that cooler was the A12025-20CB-4BP-C1. Google-ing that part number should allow you to shop other places for them.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

So how much CFM should i be looking to make a good mix of quiet/cooling? over 90?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

Over 90 is going to be quite loud in my opinion, unless the fan is specifically designed with something special, and most in that range do not. Something to ponder too, is that with a better cooler behind the fan, you dont need as much CFM to keep it cool. There comes a point where the amount of airflow no longer matters if the heat sink is saturated from say overclocking a high power CPU.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, m


SHJordan said:


> So how much CFM should i be looking to make a good mix of quiet/cooling? over 90?


 
My hyper 212 runs up to 82CFM I believe, but is PWM controlled (Speed increases as temperature does), and I rarely hear it.  It will also depend on the type of case you have as well, how much you hear the cpu fan outside.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

The one version i got is this one:
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/hyper-series/hyper-212-evo/
Where could i find the fan serial #? or should i replace it with other hyper series stock fan?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

Take the fan off the cooler and look at the back of the fan. There is a sticker that will have the part number on it. Also the EVO had a different fan on it than the plain 212 fan I listed earlier.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2014)

SHJordan said:


> The one version i got is this one:
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/hyper-series/hyper-212-evo/
> Where could i find the fan serial #? or should i replace it with other hyper series stock fan?


 
Right here:  http://www.coolermaster.com.br/detProduto.php?cod=149  (Looks like model number R4-BMBS-20PK-R0) That's the fan on the 212 EVO, which is listed right here as a unit:
http://www.coolermaster.com.br/detProduto.php?cod=71


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> Take the fan off the cooler and look at the back of the fan. There is a sticker that will have the part number on it. Also the EVO had a different fan on it than the plain 212 fan I listed earlier.


That would be a problem, you see, my fan have no sticker on the back =p I have unglued a long time ago. I'm looking for a replacement cause it is almost defective. I have to "oil it" from day to day so it keep working till i change for a pair of new ones.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Right here:  http://www.coolermaster.com.br/detProduto.php?cod=149  (Looks like model number R4-BMBS-20PK-R0) That's the fan on the 212 EVO, which is listed right here as a unit:
> http://www.coolermaster.com.br/detProduto.php?cod=71


They're completely diferent fans, but do you recomend Blade master 120?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2014)

On mine at least, I ordered a second one from the U.S. store, and it looks and sounds exactly like the one that came with the cooler.  Blademaster is not bad by the way.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Right here:  http://www.coolermaster.com.br/detProduto.php?cod=149  (Looks like model number R4-BMBS-20PK-R0) That's the fan on the 212 EVO, which is listed right here as a unit:
> http://www.coolermaster.com.br/detProduto.php?cod=71



From what I can tell that is not the fan for the Evo. The fan for the Evo is 82.9CFM .... http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3053



SHJordan said:


> That would be a problem, you see, my fan have no sticker on the back =p I have unglued a long time ago. I'm looking for a replacement cause it is almost defective. I have to "oil it" from day to day so it keep working till i change for a pair of new ones.



let me simplify things. You want any fan that has 83CFM or better, and also offers 2.7mmH20 of static pressure. Does not have to be a CM fan.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> From what I can tell that is not the fan for the Evo. The fan for the Evo is 82.9CFM .... http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3053
> 
> 
> 
> let me simplify things. You want any fan that has 83CFM or better, and also offers 2.7mmH20 of static pressure. Does not have to be a CM fan.


Care to offer some fans then? I wish to build a push/pull system for that heatsink so i would need 2 of the same.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

Would 2 of THESE work?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification sneekypeet!  I was doing my best to compare figures between the two of them, the one with fan and just the fan, since I could only somewhat figure out Portuguese.  That's what I said earlier about the 82CFM, but the Brazilian site lists it as 76 on their EVO. 

Anyway, your link shows the correct one!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

JetFlow 120s would work from CoolerMaster without breaking the wallet too badly. Also you can choose the LED color 

@rtwjunkie you may be correct on your fan as well. There is an asterisk at the bottom saying accessories may vary by region.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> JetFlow 120s would work from CoolerMaster without breaking the wallet too badly. Also you can choose the LED color


There seems to be no JetFlo on CMBR website.
http://www.coolermaster.com.br/lisProdutos.php?cod=11
So Excalibur is NO NO, right?


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

Found a Retailer of the jetflo, altough could not find any reviews of the website:
HERE


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

The Excalibur fans have similar CFM, but higher static pressure. That helps when the air flow is restricted, and most air coolers don't benefit as much as say a radiator would from the static pressure. They should work, but don't expect serious temperature drops.

What is the reasoning for the fans? 
Is the fan on the cooler dead?
Are you looking to clock that CPU higher?
Like I said earlier. The CM 212 Evo is a good budget cooler, but if you plan to clock for the stars on that CPU, it is not really intended to do that in the first place.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> The Excalibur fans have similar CFM, but higher static pressure. That helps when the air flow is restricted, and most air coolers don't benefit as much as say a radiator would from the static pressure. They should work, but don't expect serious temperature drops.
> 
> What is the reasoning for the fans?
> Is the fan on the cooler dead?
> ...


No intended clocking =p Just need to replace the bad one, and so i though, it would be nice to have a pair and make a push/pull airflow system, right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

indeed!

Go with either the Excalibur or the JetFlows if you want to keep the branding, they should do fine and give you a slight boost in thermal capabilities.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> indeed!
> 
> Go with either the Excalibur or the JetFlows if you want to keep the branding, they should do fine and give you a slight boost in thermal capabilities.


That's what i originally thought.

Some friends reccomended changing brand for those *Cougars*.

And as i really dont know much about fans and heatsinking i thought to try finding more info and suggestions online.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

less air flow and static pressure than the stock fans.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> less air flow and static pressure than the stock fans.


Are you sure?
70.5 min / 119.8 max CFM


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

that looks to me like 70CFM and 119 is the measurement in cubic meters per hour of air flow...


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> that looks to me like 70CFM and 119 is the measurement in cubic meters per hour of air flow...


Oh, rogue bast3rds haha, would not ever pay attention to taht. =3


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

So i believe JetFlos are the ones for me. Will try handing them.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you are getting fans for cooler, you should be paying attention to the static pressure rating, not CFM. You can have all the cfm, but if the fan is not designed in a way to effectively force air through a heatsink its cooling ability will be non existent


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 24, 2014)

Not to confuse you but you could try noctua's if you don't mind their color. The Jetflow fans are beautiful also.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2014)

The Excalibur fans specs are actually heavily exaggerated. When they were first announced, I had a buddy in California who was sent some for testing, and he found them to be very lacking, and not at all what the specs entail.

Id definitely get the JetFlows over the Excaliburs.  But if you can find some Gentle Typhoons, those would be my choice.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> If you are getting fans for cooler, you should be paying attention to the static pressure rating, not CFM. You can have all the cfm, but if the fan is not designed in a way to effectively force air through a heatsink its cooling ability will be non existent


That is actually an interessting information, and that is why on the OP i firstly asked if those Corsair SP fan and AF would work together with push/pull airflow system for  my cooler{heatsink}


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2014)

SHJordan said:


> That is actually an interessting information, and that is why on the OP i firstly asked if those Corsair SP fan and AF would work together with push/pull airflow system for  my cooler{heatsink}



The SP are specifically meant for heatsinks and radiators, so use two of them if you want to use them on your cooler. The AFs are meant to use as case fans. Intake air into the case, and exhaust the hot air out. Don't use them on coolers.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The SP are specifically meant for heatsinks and radiators, so use two of them if you want to use them on your cooler. The AFs are meant to use as case fans. Intake air into the case, and exhaust the hot air out. Don't use them on coolers.


So 2 SP would be better than 2 stock for the 212 Evo heatsink?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

WOW have we gone full circle now?


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> WOW have we gone full circle now?


I'm trying to understand, cause he said those AirFlo fans are not designed to cool heatsinks, i'm really confused right now.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2014)

SHJordan said:


> So 2 SP would be better than 2 stock for the 212 Evo heatsink?



Yes, especially in noise reduction, and life of the fans, build quality. Those fans that come with the EVO are sleeved bearing which suck. Cheap and crappy quality.

AF = Airflow -- General use for case intake and exhaust Fans
SP(Static Pressure) = designed for static pressure -- For use on heat sinks and water cooling radiators


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yes, especially in noise reduction, and life of the fans, build quality. Those fans that come with the EVO are sleeved bearing which suck. Cheap and crappy quality.


No need to aggro xD
I mean, i am really new to all this, but won't SP would have less than half CFM?
http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/323...ries-sp120-120mm-quiet-edition-co-9050005-ww-


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2014)

SHJordan said:


> No need to aggro xD
> I mean, i am really new to all this, but won't SP would have less than half CFM?
> http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/32318/cooler-corsair-air-series-sp120-120mm-quiet-edition-co-9050005-ww-



That's the quiet edition. That website is also miss representing what the fan actually looks like.

AF120





SP120





Look at the difference in the design of the blades.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

the what?


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

Okay, so which of these would be the proper one:
http://www.corsair.com/pt-pt/case-f...=Static Pressure|&fantype=Performance Edtion|


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/air-se...tion-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan-twin-pack


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

And those fans are barely any better than the stock fan he has on the cooler. Did you read any of the thread, or should I just take the comment under your avatar as all the information I need on this?


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/air-se...tion-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan-twin-pack


why not http://www.corsair.com/pt-pt/air-se...e-edition-high-static-pressure-fan-twin-pack?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

by specs they are the same fans! I can only guess that the part number is changed due to region.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> by specs they are the same fans! I can only guess that the part number is changed due to region.


Are both PWM?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2014)

SHJordan said:


> why not http://www.corsair.com/pt-pt/air-series-sp120-pwm-high-performance-edition-high-static-pressure-fan-twin-pack?



Does your mobo have fan ports on it that allow for pwm control other than the main cpu one? As in the fan ports on the board have 4 pins instead of 3? That's what the PWM specification on these fans need. That's why I linked the other ones as I wasn't sure about your board.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Does your mobo have fan ports on it that allow for pwm control other than the main cpu one? As in the fan ports on the board have 4 pins instead of 3? That's what the PWM specification on these fans need. That's why I linked the other ones as I wasn't sure about your board.


IDK, in case you've missed this is my MOBO: http://www.asus.com/br/Motherboards/M4N68TM_LE/#specifications


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2014)

SHJordan said:


> Are both PWM?



Dude, compare both, one says PWM, one doesn't. So that means they are not both pwm.



SHJordan said:


> IDK, in case you've missed this is my MOBO: http://www.asus.com/br/Motherboards/M4N68TM_LE/#specifications



And I cant tell if your motherboard supports more than one fan that allows for pwm control. just get the non pwm sp 2 fan pack.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2014)

That board has a 4-pin PWM header. If you want PWM over two fans on the one connector, locate a y-splitter and use them that way. There is a second 3-pin right next to it, but its marked differently and controlled differently via bios. They are both next to the bios battery.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 24, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> That board has a 4-pin PWM header. If you want PWM over two fans on the one connector, locate a y-splitter and use them that way. There is a second 3-pin right next to it, but its marked differently and controlled differently via bios. They are both next to the bios battery.


So I would need a 4-pin PWN to 2x3-pin PWN adaptor ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2014)

If you buy the 4-pin PWM versions I would get a 4-pin splitter. If you buy the 3-pin versions you were linked a few posts back, you can get away with the 3-pin splitter.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 25, 2014)

If its the EVO then stick with the single stock fan. You really cant do any better. I tried a push pull and no difference


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's simple so lets not complicate it any more. You buy a Corsair SP120 fan (you can get the 4 pin PWM fan) which will be enough to replace the fan you have now, and if you have the money buy a twin pack and get the 4pin to 2x4 pin splitter and connect them both to the 4 pin CPU header on your motherboard.
Buying 2 fans and putting them in push/pull on a hyper 212 wont result in a significant temperature decrease that justifies buying a second fan. (The temperature difference with 2 fans in push/pull will be 1,2 or max 3 degrees Celsius lower).


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 25, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> It's simple so lets not complicate it any more. You buy a Corsair SP120 fan (you can get the 4 pin PWM fan) which will be enough to replace the fan you have now, and if you have the money buy a twin pack and get the 4pin to 2x4 pin splitter and connect them both to the 4 pin CPU header on your motherboard.
> Buying 2 fans and putting them in push/pull on a hyper 212 wont result in a significant temperature decrease that justifies buying a second fan. (The temperature difference with 2 fans in push/pull will be 1,2 or max 3 degrees Celsius lower).


So i Should Get a SP120 for Heatsink and a AF120 for exhausting?


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 25, 2014)

I think we deserve another full circle  have you considered scythe fans? They have bearing that manages over 90 CFM with less than 39 dB noise. You can run them at 1600 rpm with only 28.5 dB noise and 61.1 CFM


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 25, 2014)

> So i Should Get a SP120 for Heatsink and a AF120 for exhausting?


No just get an SP 120 for the heatsink no need for a AF120 for exhaust. Or  just get a replacement fan from cooler master. If it was working properly with it you might as well just replace it with the same fan.


----------



## SHJordan (Mar 25, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> I think we deserve another full circle  have you considered scythe fans? They have bearing that manages over 90 CFM with less than 39 dB noise. You can run them at 1600 rpm with only 28.5 dB noise and 61.1 CFM


If you find any retailer on Brazil i would give it a read.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 25, 2014)

SHJordan said:


> If you find any retailer on Brazil i would give it a read.


Ah, Brazil, didn't realize it, closest retailer to you is in Florida ... so I'll just leave quietly ... bye


----------

